# Alvarion Wimax and router problem



## khowler (May 20, 2011)

I recently got Mainstreet Broadband. They have an Alvarion modem/receiver. I have tried 4 routers.
1) Valet Plus: could not detect an isp or ip address. Cisco said it was broken and to exchange it.
2) Another brand new Valet plus. Same problem.
3)Netgear N750, it kept saying I had a static ip when I have Dynamic ip. It connected for 30 mins, and it disconnected. I finally got it to work again and it died again and kept saying I had a static ip addy. 
4) Cradlepoint Broadband router. Wouldn't install.

The internet works fine directly connected to the modem box. I can't bridge the connections. I have Windows 7.

ANY help would be appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

odds are the failures were due to not cloning the mac address of the workstation to the wan interface of the router.

if you can't bridge you need a router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do a full powercycle and then 
with just a PC connected to the modem only would you post back an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## khowler (May 20, 2011)

Cisco did try the mac address on the one they told me to return. It didn't work. I have to return the cradlepoint one. Any recommendations on a replacement?


----------



## khowler (May 20, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Howler-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mainstreetbb.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mainstreetbb.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-F9-32-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 199.44.75.153(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 21, 2011 6:20:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 22, 2011 6:20:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 199.44.74.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.74.226.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.74.226.2
208.74.226.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.mainstreetbb.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mainstreetbb.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:427:a80:38d3:b4af(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::427:a80:38d3:b4af%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mainstreetbb.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c72c:4b99::c72c:4b99(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.74.226.2
208.74.226.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so that IP looks good and NOT a router , which i was concerned it maybe 
comes up as "Genesis Communications Network" "Tallahassee, FL 32308"

so if you now connect a router to the modem - what router make and the *exact* model
connect the modem to the internet/wan/modem connection - do a full powercycle as posted 
then with a PC connected to one of the LAN connection on the router post back an ipconfig /all


----------

